# Clear your browser cache



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2015)

Please clear your browser cache


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2015)

Done!!!




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2015)

Done.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2015)

Done


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 20, 2015)

Done


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2015)

And me.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 20, 2015)

Done


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 20, 2015)

It be done.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 21, 2015)

whats a browser cahe and how do you do it?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 21, 2015)

https://kb.iu.edu/d/ahic

Check this page for instructions on your browser.


parsifal said:


> whats a browser cahe and how do you do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)

parsifal said:


> whats a browser cahe and how do you do it?



I asked my daughter....now it's done!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2015)

Done. Took a while for the server to realise my password etc. But in eventually.


----------



## norab (Oct 21, 2015)

done


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2015)

Whew!

I could not log in last night. In one try the site told me I exceeded my login attempt quota and to try again in 15 minutes. Kept happening over the course of an hour til I saw this post and cleared all cache associated with this site. Unfortunately for everyone, I'M BACK!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 21, 2015)

sometimes I use the work terminal, and cant clear that browser history. I asked the IT guys and they say it gets done automatically every night anyway. 
I cleared the PC at home, so I think its all working fine for me now. Just showed what a Dumb*ss I am at this stuff though....


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 21, 2015)

What do we need to clear out? I've got options on exactly what I want to clear, so I can choose to leave passwords/cookies/history/etc. or delete any or all of them.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 3, 2016)

Clear skies.


----------



## VALENGO (May 8, 2016)

Why?. My wife knows...


----------

